# 2006 Specialized



## jcvdd (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello-
When do the 2006 hit the market ?
Has anyone seen the new 2006 yet at their LBS ?
Any pics of the 2006 ?
Thanks !


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

jcvdd said:


> Hello-
> When do the 2006 hit the market ?
> Has anyone seen the new 2006 yet at their LBS ?
> Any pics of the 2006 ?
> Thanks !


It will vary by bike model in the line. I was in my LBS and they had a 2006 Hot Rock on the rack, but I bet that's not what you're looking for. 

Have you heard how Shimano's doing meeting their drive train demands these days. It slowed allot of the 2005's down last year. If they've still got a back log I would expect a repeat.

Scot


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

There' some here.

UK bikes tend to have different colors than US bikes though. I wonder if they kept the Tarmac E5 in the lineup.


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

Specialized is adding two cyclocross bikes to their lineup: the Tricross Comp with 105/Ultegra and the Tricross with Tiagra. A Specialized dealer should be able to show you the "Early Release" Specialized flyer with the Hardrock, Allez, and other lines. The '06 Epics, Stumpjumpers, and higher-end road bikes have not been released.


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I'll go pass by my LBS tomorrow.

Here's an Allez Sport:


----------



## sjcaguy (Jul 14, 2005)

*Worth the wait for a newbie?*

Is it worth waiting for the '06 models? I'm shopping now and liking what I'm seeing from the Specialized line...planning more in-depth test rides this weekend. This thread has made me wonder-- if my LBS is a Specialized dealer and I like them, should I stick around and wait until the new models come in? 

I am pondering buying the Allez Comp Double this weekend, but I'm thinking I might want to stop in and ask if they know when they'll be getting the new bikes in (and if they know of anything new in the lineup that might be suitable).

I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts/comments. 

Thanks!


----------



## Barkdog (Jul 15, 2005)

Looks like they've leaked info on '06 mountain bikes, for what it's worth. Check out this link:

http://www.mbaction.com/detail.asp?id=1385 ["SPECIALIZED DEBUTS CARBON FIBER S-WORKS--JULY 17"]


----------



## Guital2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I work at a LBS (specialized) what do you want to know about 06 models?


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

Guital2 said:


> I work at a LBS (specialized) what do you want to know about 06 models?



Any changes to Tarmac comp? Are they offering the Tarmac or Roubaix with compact cranks?


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

what about the sworks E5 with the carbon stays - that on the radar for next year?


----------



## Guital2 (Jul 20, 2005)

They havent leaked much info on their higher end bikes yet on the dealer site, so I am not sure about the tarmac or roubaix


----------



## BigRedDog (Jul 7, 2005)

*2006 Specialized pics and info*

Specialized (UK) 2006 Bikes 

Includes: 
new colours;
new wheel specs for the Roubaix line (mostly Mavic and Shimano);
a women's version of the all-carbon Roubaix;
improved fork on the Tarmac
Specialized (UK) 2006 Components 

Mostly stuff that's been covered already on this board.


----------



## dzdconfusd (Feb 15, 2005)

Other than the SL and new paint schemes I don't see any significant changes to the Tarmac.

Just a note I ordered my Tarmac pro in November and got it in March. If shimano has these issues again next year I wouldn't expect to see a new frame in store until at least Dec and then only if you live in out West or down South because they don't ship anything to the Northeast until the snow is gone. I had to test ride on a business trip to TX to actually see how the bike road.

Don't misunderstand me, I love the baike I just don't like the shipping delays. Also minor component changes from the trade show versions are possible. I have a Dura Ace crank. The website shows an FSA carbon crank which I haven't seen on any delivered bikes.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*105 Drivetrain for 2006*

Has anybody heard if the 2006 Roubaix line will include a 105 carbon version in a 10 speed? I'm thinking the Elite will be 105/10 since it came with Ultegra/9 this year.


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> Has anybody heard if the 2006 Roubaix line will include a 105 carbon version in a 10 speed? I'm thinking the Elite will be 105/10 since it came with Ultegra/9 this year.


My LBS showed me the 2006 specialized book. I was interested in the Roubaix comp (triple). The 06 comp (triple) is now going to be 105/10 instead of the ultegra/9 from 2005. There is also a new model the will be between the comp and the pro. Hope this helps.


----------

